# Is my new AP saddle too small?



## Sugarcube (Dec 29, 2010)

Hello, I was wondering if anyone could give me advice on saddle seat sizes... Having a hard time understanding what's a good fit and what isn't. I used to ride in a 17.5 eurohunter accent, which I felt I was swimming in so I thought going for a 16.5 wintec would be a better idea. I'm only 164cm but all leg, and my butt isn't the smallest so I'm wondering if I made the right choice. I do not feel uncomfortable in my new saddle but I don't have the best riding position and skills anyway as I've only started riding just over a year ago. First photos are of my 17.5, second photo is from my 16.5. Please let me know what you think! 

























Sent from my F3115 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugarcube (Dec 29, 2010)

Sent from my F3115 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

To be honest I don't like the look of either of them. In the eurohunter you're really sitting back in the seat and its hard for me to see how it would look when you're actively riding. That may be because of your position or the balance of the saddle. 

The balance of the wintec looks better but it looks a tad too small. The way wintec measures (or used to measure) their own saddles can make them run small, like my 17inch measures closer to 16.5.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

So...
I know the "new" saddle is not big enough for you, period.
A 16.5", regardless of brand is the smallest of seat sizing in the "adult" category and fits more of a junior rider frame of small/petite stature.
Any saddle you sit _"in the saddle"_ not on the cantle, not perched above the seat either. Your seat bones are situated in the deepest part of the saddle..
I was told more years ago than I remember that 4 fingers behind your body to the cantle top was a good place to start...
Today, with so many new innovations of style and discipline specific I don't know if that still pertains and applies...
I did find you an article from a leading seller of saddles, _http://www.doversaddlery.com/images/art/Equine%20Library%2059%20Saddle%20Selection.pdf_ , maybe it will help you to better understand and make a decision.
To me, neither saddle offers _you _correct fit nor support to _your_ riding position.
You will be fighting against those saddles every step you take to become a effective rider, not fun for you nor the horse...
If you can get someone really knowledgeable to help you determine first the saddle correctly fits and works for the horse, then that you have the added support you need and want. 
That combination will give you a saddle that will complement your body and help you to excel while riding...it will also be a lot more comfortable ride.
Good luck.
:runninghorse2:...
_jmo.._


----------



## Sugarcube (Dec 29, 2010)

horselovinguy said:


> So...
> I know the "new" saddle is not big enough for you, period.
> A 16.5", regardless of brand is the smallest of seat sizing in the "adult" category and fits more of a junior rider frame of small/petite stature.
> Any saddle you sit _"in the saddle"_ not on the cantle, not perched above the seat either. Your seat bones are situated in the deepest part of the saddle..
> ...


Thank you for the detailed reply! My new saddle has been altered to fit my horse by a professional saddle fitter, it fits my bay mare perfectly. I've attached a photo so you can see it. 







The saddle fitter said nothing about it being too small for me, then again so many riders prefer a snug saddle! The dark grey horse I was riding in the previous photo is only 3 so I'm not really riding her, just breaking her in very slowly. 

Sent from my F3115 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sugarcube (Dec 29, 2010)

Sent from my F3115 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I definitely think this saddle looks like it fits the bay better!

As for rider fit? If you're comfortable in it, and your trainers have no qualms with your position in it, then I think that's what matters most... (others may disagree with me)


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I personally don't think the saddle you have now fits you horribly, I think it's OK as long as you feel comfortable in it.
& it does fit the bay pretty nicely too it looks like, especially since you got it fitted professionally! I say keep this one if you think it fits you. After all, it's your saddle & up to you!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

_Sugarcube....as long as you are happy with what you sit on and how you sit in it that is all that truly matters._
My understanding though from how you wrote is you had a saddle fitter to_ fit the horse_, not you.

Do all "fitterers" fit riders and fine point position issue?_...not sure honestly. _:shrug:
They work to fit a horse and saddle together is their main reason for being I thought....

So, I have _never_ had a saddle fitter come to fit my horses. 
I guess I have been very lucky my horses were "generic" backed and minimal issues I was able to address with my trainers help successfully.

As long as you are happy, the horse is happy and your trainer is happy with "the package" it is all that matters. 
Enjoy your saddle.:wink:
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## Sugarcube (Dec 29, 2010)

I will be getting a 17 inch (if that is the correct size, judging by the fact that a 17.5 is a little too big and a 16.5 is a bit too small) as soon as I can though, this may be doing the job but if it's not a good fit to me then it may teach me bad habits about my position in the saddle. I wouldn't know what a good saddle position feels like anyway 😂 So definitely can't say this is the best saddle for me, all I can do is take advice from more experienced people like you and change things to help myself and my horses.

Sent from my F3115 using Tapatalk


----------



## HunterEq95 (Jun 26, 2015)

My experience is that different brands measure differently. I was told this as well by the owner of the tack shop I've bought most of my tack and two of my saddles from. He told me to focus less on the number and more on the fit. I actually went from a 16.5" to an 18" because my 16.5" has a very flat seat and is very true to size, and my 18" has a much deeper seat and higher cantle, so it fits like a 17". The 16.5" was just a hair too small for me because my legs had grown too long for the flaps, throwing everything completely off for me. I also have a 17.5" saddle with a very flat seat and it feels a little big for me. All three saddles are different brands and countries of manufacture. You could try getting the same model of Wintec in a 17" and see how that works for you.


----------



## Whinnie (Aug 9, 2015)

Saskia said:


> To be honest I don't like the look of either of them. In the eurohunter you're really sitting back in the seat and its hard for me to see how it would look when you're actively riding. That may be because of your position or the balance of the saddle.
> 
> The balance of the wintec looks better but it looks a tad too small. The way wintec measures (or used to measure) their own saddles can make them run small, like my 17inch measures closer to 16.5.



I agree with the Wintec running a bit smaller. I sat in several Wintecs before buying and was surprised that the 17.5 fit me like a 17.


----------

